# Should anti biotics be this thick?



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
Daisy has been given erythromycin - 100ml when reconstituted - and its so thick that it barely moves when I shake the bottle and I have to squeeze it hard to get it out onto the spoon....  is that right?
Just wondering as the amoxycillin & fluxolacin (cant spell that one  ) were much thinner.


Thanks
R


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi StalyTo be honest I haven't made up a suspension in years so honestly don't know how they differ in thickness    From memory though the thicker ones would be gloopy and kind of splodge out onto a spoon, rather than having to physically squeeze it out. I'm assuming you've given it a good shake to re suspend it? Did the bottle look full when you received it?


I'd go back and check with the pharmacy in the morning just to be sure.


Hope Daisy is ok?
Maz x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Well what use are you then        only kidding - thanks for the reply     
I googled it too and it is very thick apparently, ive been shaking it more but its like getting the last bit of ketchup out of an old bottle!


Daisy's fine - she has some nasty infected excema at the back of her knees and the flucloxallin (sp?) didnt touch it so they gave us this and some fucidin cream, its working a treat and less than 2 days later its massively improved  


Rxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
Daisy's gammy knees are still causing me a headache and I was wondering if there was anything nifty to request when I see the GP again on wednesday?  I've probably tried everything but decided it was a worth the question....  she has a nasty case of infected eczema in the backs of both knees, we've had, back-to-back:
Flucloxacillin (sp?) 10 days
Erythromycin 5 days  + fucidin cream
Erythromycin 10 days + daily baths in medicated oil + daily smothering in doublebase

They get massively better with the anti biotics but when they end it comes straight back just as bad    Alongside this she has now developed a cough which is keeping her up and a really green snotty nose poor little bunny.

Sorry for the waffle!
Rx
Im fed up with it, and she has been so brave but is getting fed up of oily baths, greasy hair, cream that makes her sticky in hot weather & very sore legs. Is there any ideas I can float to the GP?

Im considering a switch to goat milk for her but other than that im stumped.


----------

